# Went to the pond. What are these?



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey all,
I went down to a few ponds in my area (Central Mass) and grabbed some plants but havent a clue to what they are. I looked in the guides and such but wasnt able to say for sure its this or that. Does anyone know what these are.
I give a description with each picture

1. This plant in the foreground i picked up at a small pond. It was under the water and had purplish leaves about an inch wide. It was ragged looking and someone normally would have just tossed it but it had nice white roots. Its growing pretty well now in a non co2, non fertilized tank. The base i guess you would call it is a stick like appearance with roots up and down it.. This is the only spot i see leaves so far. The plant in the middle is an amazon sword i picked up at a LFS.


2. This picture shows 3 plants i grabbed. The front one may be the same as the first pic. The left plant i picked up at a different pond and it has long stems with almost a spade shaped leaf. I cant remember is this was fully submersed or partially. The one in the middle has thick stocks.almost triangular shaped. Right now it is almost as tall as the 75g it sits in. 



Her is a full view shot. Tank is far from done but just getting the plants stocked but wanna know what i have from the wild. 

Thanks everyone.
If i didnt give enough info or need better pics just ask.
Thanks


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks like arrowhead. Sagittaria sagittifolia. It can also be Sagittaria subulata. There are 40 species.


----------

